# Refurbish your batteries yourself



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

anybody who's got a bunch of junk old batteries might want to try this out?!?! who knows?? :dunno: its got me wondering... if anyone tries this and it works, let us know! :biggrin: 


http://www.ehow.com/how_4927788_refurbish-car-batteries.html


Buying a new car battery can be fairly expensive, but it seems there is not much choice when a battery's performance plummets. However, in many cases you can refurbish car batteries and extend their usefulness. Doing so does not require pricey chemical additives. You can achieve the same results with magnesium sulfate, better known as Epsom salts. Car batteries are "lead acid" batteries with a solution of water and sulfuric acid. When sulfur collects on the lead plates of the battery, performance degrades. Magnesium sulfate can remove the sulfur and can restore a battery's performance.

STEP 1:
Loosen the battery cables with a crescent wrench and remove the battery. Use baking soda to clean the terminals and battery cables so you get good contact when the battery is reinstalled.

STEP 2:
Mix a solution of 1/2 gallon distilled water and 1/2 lb. Epsom salts. Stir until the salts are dissolved (if you use warm water this is a lot easier). Always use distilled water because the chemicals in tap water can damage a battery. Remove the battery cell caps and drain the water from the battery. If your car battery is of the sealed type, you'll need to find the shadow plugs (they'll be marked on the top of the battery) and drill through them.

STEP 3:
Use a funnel to fill each cell of the battery with the Epsom salt solution. Once you have filled each cell, shake the battery to make sure the solution is well distributed.

STEP 4:
Place the battery on a charger using a slow (trickle) charge for 24 hours. Remove the battery from the charger and replace the battery caps. For sealed batteries, buy plastic plugs from an auto parts store and insert them in the drill holes. Reinstall the battery and make sure the battery cables are properly fastened. Your battery should now work properly.

STEP 5:
Repeat the charging process two or three times over the next week to complete the refurbishing process. This helps to remove any remaining sulfur from the lead plates inside the battery. If you store the battery for a long time, place it on a trickle charger to prevent sulfur from accumulating on the plates again, as the battery drains while not in use.


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

wonder if it works going 2 try it on some old ones i got laying around


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 4 2010, 03:53 AM~16177361
> *anybody who's got a bunch of junk old batteries might want to try this out?!?! who knows??  :dunno:  its got me wondering... if anyone tries this and it works, let us know!  :biggrin:
> http://www.ehow.com/how_4927788_refurbish-car-batteries.html
> Buying a new car battery can be fairly expensive, but it seems there is not much choice when a battery's performance plummets. However, in many cases you can refurbish car batteries and extend their usefulness. Doing so does not require pricey chemical additives. You can achieve the same results with magnesium sulfate, better known as Epsom salts. Car batteries are "lead acid" batteries with a solution of water and sulfuric acid. When sulfur collects on the lead plates of the battery, performance degrades. Magnesium sulfate can remove the sulfur and can restore a battery's performance.
> ...



That is not "water" it's highly corrosive battery acid that you will be draining out. Not a wise idea. It's not like there is a good way of disposing of that shit.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2010, 08:02 AM~16178017
> *That is not "water" it's highly corrosive battery acid that you will be draining out. Not a wise idea. It's not like there is a good way of disposing of that shit.
> *


Neutralize it with baking soda and dont breathe the gas it gives off.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 4 2010, 10:13 AM~16178071
> *Neutralize it with baking soda and dont breathe the gas it gives off.
> *


No thanks. I'll buy new batteries when the time comes. If you properly charge and maintane the batteries from the start there is no need for all this. I put 12 PowerVolts in my boys Towncar 5 years ago and they are still going strong.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i have 18 old batts... hmmmm :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.ehow.com/how_5009314_refurbish-...le-battery.html


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

bah, humbug.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i had 10 referbished batts last me 7 years :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That's a long time for refurbish. Plus it helps when you take good care of them.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2010, 08:02 AM~16178017
> *That is not "water" it's highly corrosive battery acid that you will be draining out. Not a wise idea. It's not like there is a good way of disposing of that shit.
> *


throw it on the neighbors car... or barking dog....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 4 2010, 01:57 PM~16179917
> *throw it on the neighbors car... or barking dog....
> *



not cool.......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 4 2010, 09:13 AM~16178071
> *Neutralize it with baking soda and dont breathe the gas it gives off.
> *


haha..ya who loves a good cotail mix of chemicals....youll see on the headlines.....

"LAYITLOW MEMBER FOUND DEAD BY FAMILY IN GARAGE AFTER TRYING TO REFURB HIS BATTERIES....next at 10 news followed by tiger woods nightly lol


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2010, 01:27 PM~16180125
> *haha..ya who loves a good cotail mix of chemicals....youll see on the headlines.....
> 
> "LAYITLOW MEMBER DUEZ PAIDFOUND DEAD BY FAMILY IN GARAGE AFTER TRYING TO REFURB HIS BATTERIES....next at 10 news followed by tiger woods nightly lol
> *


If we were only so lucky


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2010, 01:23 PM~16180099
> *not cool.......
> *


I agree with you for once


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2010, 01:23 PM~16180099
> *not cool.......
> *


also not cool that i have to listen to malnourished dogs bark 24/7 because the owner keeps them on his roof.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 4 2010, 03:03 PM~16180436
> *also not cool that i have to listen to malnourished dogs bark 24/7 because the owner keeps them on his roof.....
> *



thats what animal control is for...i cant stand to see dogs not fed cuz the owners aint feeding them..i have no problem with calling on people who dont take care of the dogs..(or animals)..the neighbor of a friend poisoned one of his dogs and it died a slow painful death from rat poisoning..so now im gonna go late at night and fuck their lawn up with some total vegetation killer..their lawn aint gonna go anywhere i spray it out at for a year lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 4 2010, 02:39 PM~16180221
> *I agree with you for once
> *


see i knew we could find common ground somewhere


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Figured everybody in here would know about putting baking soda on battery acid, it's hydrothermic so you dont wash it off with water or it gets hot. If you get it on your hands, throw some baking soda on it and they'll stop itching. Also useful on hydrochloric acid if you use it to clean concrete.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2010, 07:10 PM~16181623
> *thats what animal control is for...i cant stand to see dogs not fed cuz the owners aint feeding them..i have no problem with calling on people who dont take care of the dogs..(or animals)..the neighbor of a friend poisoned one of his dogs and it died a slow painful death from rat poisoning..so now im gonna go late at night and fuck their lawn up with some total vegetation killer..their lawn aint gonna go anywhere i spray it out at for a year lol
> *



don't forget to hit the shrubs up by the house if they got any.......


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 4 2010, 06:34 PM~16181871
> *Figured everybody in here would know about putting baking soda on battery acid, it's hydrothermic so you dont wash it off with water or it gets hot. If you get it on your hands, throw some baking soda on it and they'll stop itching. Also useful on hydrochloric acid if you use it to clean concrete.
> *


I was aware of the baking soda deal. I use it to clean connections and cables. I just view it as a waste of time to do this.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 4 2010, 04:03 PM~16180436
> *also not cool that i have to listen to malnourished dogs bark 24/7 because the owner keeps them on his roof.....
> *


thats why you should throw the acid on the OWNER , not on the dogs!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2010, 07:33 PM~16182553
> *I was aware of the baking soda deal. I use it to clean connections and cables. I just view it as a waste of time to do this.
> *


a lot of guys are broke-as-a-joke.... if they can get their shit batteries working, it might make the difference between rolling or not rolling!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2010, 11:02 AM~16178017
> *That is not "water" it's highly corrosive battery acid that you will be draining out. Not a wise idea. It's not like there is a good way of disposing of that shit.
> *


well you could let it dry... bag it and sell it to the local skeezers :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 4 2010, 08:54 PM~16183617
> *a lot of guys are broke-as-a-joke.... if they can get their shit batteries working, it might make the difference between rolling or not rolling!! :biggrin:
> *


Ya. I'm one of those guys, but I still aint going that route.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2010, 11:02 PM~16185485
> *Ya. I'm one of those guys, but I still aint going that route.
> *


 :biggrin: thats cool.... truthfully i wouldnt realy wana rolll with those anyways, but whatever..


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 4 2010, 12:53 AM~16177361
> *anybody who's got a bunch of junk old batteries might want to try this out?!?! who knows??  :dunno:  its got me wondering... if anyone tries this and it works, let us know!  :biggrin:
> http://www.ehow.com/how_4927788_refurbish-car-batteries.html
> Buying a new car battery can be fairly expensive, but it seems there is not much choice when a battery's performance plummets. However, in many cases you can refurbish car batteries and extend their usefulness. Doing so does not require pricey chemical additives. You can achieve the same results with magnesium sulfate, better known as Epsom salts. Car batteries are "lead acid" batteries with a solution of water and sulfuric acid. When sulfur collects on the lead plates of the battery, performance degrades. Magnesium sulfate can remove the sulfur and can restore a battery's performance.
> ...


 SERIOUSLY HOMIE, JUST PAY THE 60 BUCKS FOR REFURB GROUP 31'S...WHO HAS TIME FOR THAT MESSING WITH CHEMICALS SHIT? MIGHT AS WELL COOK UP SOME METH AT LEAST YOU GONNA MAKE MONEY ON THE DEAL !! :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz_@Jan 4 2010, 05:41 PM~16181954
> *don't forget to hit the shrubs up by the house if they got any.......
> 
> 
> *



thanks for the tip..good idea


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 4 2010, 11:52 PM~16187117
> *SERIOUSLY HOMIE, JUST PAY THE 60 BUCKS FOR REFURB GROUP 31'S...WHO HAS TIME FOR THAT MESSING WITH CHEMICALS SHIT? MIGHT AS WELL COOK UP SOME METH AT LEAST YOU GONNA MAKE MONEY ON THE DEAL !! :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

you cant really do it without a good de-sulf setup.

if filling the cells and charging the batt restored killed batteries, then they would never be killed in the first place..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2010, 05:10 PM~16181623
> *thats what animal control is for...i cant stand to see dogs not fed cuz the owners aint feeding them..i have no problem with calling on people who dont take care of the dogs..(or animals)..the neighbor of a friend poisoned one of his dogs and it died a slow painful death from rat poisoning..so now im gonna go late at night and fuck their lawn up with some total vegetation killer..their lawn aint gonna go anywhere i spray it out at for a year lol
> *


I kill animals all the time. If you cant follow the rules, and keep your nasty animals from inconviniencing me (puke,crap, mating, scratches,you name it) then they are going to be eliminated.

better than tipping the animal control guys off, they just take them to the starved pitbull cages and make bets on how long they'll last.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 5 2010, 05:27 PM~16192632
> *I kill animals all the time. If you cant follow the rules, and keep your nasty animals from inconviniencing me (puke,crap, mating, scratches,you name it) then they are going to be eliminated.
> 
> better than tipping the animal control guys off, they just take them to the starved pitbull cages and make bets on how long they'll last.
> *



you feel good about yourself??? you must live somewhere pretty fucked up if you have all these wild nasty animals "inconveniencing" you all the time....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 5 2010, 04:27 PM~16192632
> *I kill animals all the time. If you cant follow the rules, and keep your nasty animals from inconviniencing me (puke,crap, mating, scratches,you name it) then they are going to be eliminated.
> 
> better than tipping the animal control guys off, they just take them to the starved pitbull cages and make bets on how long they'll last.
> *



didnt realize u liked watching dogs mate but dont see how the incoviences you lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 5 2010, 03:27 PM~16192632
> *I kill animals all the time. If you cant follow the rules, and keep your nasty animals from inconviniencing me (puke,crap, mating, scratches,you name it) then they are going to be eliminated.
> 
> better than tipping the animal control guys off, they just take them to the starved pitbull cages and make bets on how long they'll last.
> *


finally we agree on something...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 5 2010, 05:27 PM~16192632
> *I kill animals all the time. If you cant follow the rules, and keep your nasty animals from inconviniencing me (puke,crap, mating, scratches,you name it) then they are going to be eliminated.
> 
> better than tipping the animal control guys off, they just take them to the starved pitbull cages and make bets on how long they'll last.
> *



dam Arkansas people :roflmao:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 4 2010, 01:53 AM~16177361
> *anybody who's got a bunch of junk old batteries might want to try this out?!?! who knows??  :dunno:  its got me wondering... if anyone tries this and it works, let us know!  :biggrin:
> http://www.ehow.com/how_4927788_refurbish-car-batteries.html
> Buying a new car battery can be fairly expensive, but it seems there is not much choice when a battery's performance plummets. However, in many cases you can refurbish car batteries and extend their usefulness. Doing so does not require pricey chemical additives. You can achieve the same results with magnesium sulfate, better known as Epsom salts. Car batteries are "lead acid" batteries with a solution of water and sulfuric acid. When sulfur collects on the lead plates of the battery, performance degrades. Magnesium sulfate can remove the sulfur and can restore a battery's performance.
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i have a small motorcycle battery that you can change the acid in and ill see if it works, it prolly wont though, because the battery hasnt held a charge in 2 years.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHERE YALL TAKE YOUR OLD BATTERIES, THEY TRYING TO CHARGE FOOLS


----------

